# ¿es util el group scheduling en gentoo?

## papu

me pregunto si es realmente util la nueva característica del group scheduling del kernel, en gentoo, ya que antes lo activé y aunque es dificil de decir, parece me retrasa la compilacion o al menos no va tan rapido, para compilaciones ya uso el niceness no se en que grado este el nuevo scheduling afectara a esta opción.  Es difícil  decir en terminos generales si se nota, ahora lo estoy provando de nuevo.

No dudo que sea una buena novdad pero quizás en otro tipo de distribuciones si tenga realmente sentido pero quizás en gentoo no tanto. ¿qué pensáis vosotros?

Lo que no se es que se ha de activar realmente 

Hay la opcion AUTOMATIC PROCESS GROUP SCHEDULING a parte de CONTROL GROUP SUPPORT que contiene , supongo, la opción realmente  importante de todo este embrollo, que es GROUP CPU SCHEDULER

la pregunta seria que que diferencia hay entre activar ¿AUTOMATIC PROCESS GROUP SCHEDULING o no hacerlo ?

saludos, adéu.

----------

## pelelademadera

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-856425.html

aca se hablo del tema cuando aun estaba para hacer el parche manualmente.

creo que mejora el tema de compilar y usar la pc al mismo tiempo, realmente no lo se. en los videos (http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=2) son impresionantes las diferencias, pero realmente no creo que empeore algo, creeria que en todo caso algo tiene que mejorar.

saludos

----------

## papu

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-856425.html
> 
> aca se hablo del tema cuando aun estaba para hacer el parche manualmente.
> 
> creo que mejora el tema de compilar y usar la pc al mismo tiempo, realmente no lo se. en los videos (http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_2637_video&num=2) son impresionantes las diferencias, pero realmente no creo que empeore algo, creeria que en todo caso algo tiene que mejorar.
> ...

 

pero esos videos no indican nada en si mismos, a saber que linux y ordenador esta usando esa persona, yo me refiero que si bien en otras distribuciones si puede mejorar , no lo veo tan claro que sea interesante para gentoo dadas sus características como s.o.  El hecho de estar compilando algo en gentoo puede controlarse mediante el  niceness que para eso sirve, el scheduler este supongo afecta a prioridades a nivel general pero me gustaría saber que prioridad tiene respecto al niceness el scheduler si esta por encima o por debajo.

de todas formas intentaré hacer una prueba compilando algo y teniendo abierto las mismas ventanas mientras se realiza la compilación, quizás asi pueda tener una referencia , pero me temo que muy vaga.

Hecho una prueba con compilando kopete, kopete abierto, ktorrent, mplayer repoduciendo, amule, kvirc y firefox abierto y los resultados parecen  idénticos, aunque tampoco creo sea un test demasiado fiable, 

  sin scheduler compilado 

  Fri Feb  4 23:08:57 2011 >>> kde-base/kopete-4.6.0

       merge time: 1 minute and 35 seconds.                                                                        

     con scheduler(GROUP CPU SCHEDULER) compilado, (AUTOMATIC PROCESS GROUP SCHEDULING no activo)

     Fri Feb  4 23:19:36 2011 >>> kde-base/kopete-4.6.0

       merge time: 1 minute and 33 seconds.                                                                        

saludos, adéu.

----------

## gringo

activando esta nueva opción en el kernel ( está ya en el kernel 2.6.38 ) lo que se consigue es que p.ej. el entorno gráfico se mueva con mas soltura aunque se tenga la máquina saturada con otras tareas que coman la mayoría de los recursos del sistema.

P.ej., si mi eeepc lo tengo compilando a lo bestia y a la vez intento navegar con firefox digamos que no es una experiencia muy "agradable" pero usando esta funcionalidad si que se nota que firefox se mueve con mas soltura ( dentro de unos límites por supuesto, tampoco hace milagros).

saluetes

----------

## papu

 *gringo wrote:*   

> activando esta nueva opción en el kernel ( está ya en el kernel 2.6.38 ) lo que se consigue es que p.ej. el entorno gráfico se mueva con mas soltura aunque se tenga la máquina saturada con otras tareas que coman la mayoría de los recursos del sistema.
> 
> P.ej., si mi eeepc lo tengo compilando a lo bestia y a la vez intento navegar con firefox digamos que no es una experiencia muy "agradable" pero usando esta funcionalidad si que se nota que firefox se mueve con mas soltura ( dentro de unos límites por supuesto, tampoco hace milagros).
> 
> saluetes

 

si efectivamente pero, usando la opción de emerge niceness uno puede minimizar o maximizar la carga del sistema cuando se compila, yo tengo puesto a  la mitat, PORTAGE_NICENESS=10, asi no afecta a otros procesos mientras esta el sistema compilando algo. El uso del scheduler al ser algo compilado en el núcleo supongo afectará a todo las demas prioriades del sistema, o sea estará por encima de todas ¿no?.

De todas formas también va en función de la cpu que tenga cada usuario.  

En fin todas las mejoras son bienvenidas.

Sabes en que se diferencia tener activo AUTOMATIC PROCESS GROUP SCHEDULING o no tenerlo? Yo como he dicho activo directamente el GROUP CPU SCHEDULER , ahora lo estoy usando asi.  Hay 5 o 6 opciones más que no las toco , ya que desconozco su utilidad, alguna saca más partidos en sistemas de multiprocesadores etc según me parecio entender.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Estoy usando el git-sources con el 2.6.38-rc3-git4 AUTOMATIC PROCESS GROUP SCHEDULING funciona muy bien, solo un pero obviamente las compilaciones se retrazan un poco pero no mucho, eso si el escritorio responde mas rapidamente  :Very Happy: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## papu

 *Dj_Dexter wrote:*   

> Estoy usando el git-sources con el 2.6.38-rc3-git4 AUTOMATIC PROCESS GROUP SCHEDULING funciona muy bien, solo un pero obviamente las compilaciones se retrazan un poco pero no mucho, eso si el escritorio responde mas rapidamente 
> 
> Saludos!!!

 

aja yo hice esa comprobación y parece ser se mantiene igual el tiempo compilación pero , es difícil saber si la prueba que hice es fiable, te da esa sensación o¿has probado la multitarea asi como yo para mirar los tiempos de compilación entre el antes y el despues?

Lo que me gustaría saber es si es lo mismo activar  CONTROL GROUP SUPPORT---> GROUP CPU SCHEDULER  o AUTOMATIC PROCESS GROUP SCHEDULING, ya que esto último  activa la anterior opción . 

No entiendo porque hay dos opciones que hacen lo mismo, alguna diferencia tiene que haber.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Para sacarse la duda:

```
time emerge paquete
```

Dos veces, una con un kernel con el parche y una sin él... (De paso, nos enteramos todos de como fué)  :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## papu

ya hice pruebas aun que usando genlop -t  , ¿no sirve?  

saludos, adéu.

----------

## __Ankh__

 *papu wrote:*   

> me pregunto si es realmente util la nueva característica del group scheduling del kernel, en gentoo, ya que antes lo activé y aunque es dificil de decir, parece me retrasa la compilacion o al menos no va tan rapido, para compilaciones ya uso el niceness no se en que grado este el nuevo scheduling afectara a esta opción.  Es difícil  decir en terminos generales si se nota, ahora lo estoy provando de nuevo.
> 
> No dudo que sea una buena novdad pero quizás en otro tipo de distribuciones si tenga realmente sentido pero quizás en gentoo no tanto. ¿qué pensáis vosotros?
> 
> Lo que no se es que se ha de activar realmente 
> ...

 

Estoy de acuerdo con vos. Fíjate en los vídeos de demostración, en la documentación, y en los comentarios de los hackers, todos hacen hincapié en el mismo ejemplo: Lanzar un make -j4 a la vez que las interfaces gráficas se mantiene responsivas. Pero claro, si están poniendo a make en un cgroup con 50% de CPU, es obvio que va a ir mas suelta. Pero también es cierto que el make va a ir mas lento. Si yo quiero hacer un make -j4 es porque pretendo que aproveche al máximo el CPU. Pero si quiero compilar y navegar, entonces puedo hacer un make -j2 o j3, o bajar la prioridad usando niceness. Incluso puedo poner a make en un cgroup con 50%, es decir, no necesito que el kernel lo haga por mi de forma sistemática.  

Por todo lo anterior, el "parche mágico" es, a mi humilde criterio, sólo heurística, y muy mala.

----------

## papu

 *__Ankh__ wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   me pregunto si es realmente util la nueva característica del group scheduling del kernel, en gentoo, ya que antes lo activé y aunque es dificil de decir, parece me retrasa la compilacion o al menos no va tan rapido, para compilaciones ya uso el niceness no se en que grado este el nuevo scheduling afectara a esta opción.  Es difícil  decir en terminos generales si se nota, ahora lo estoy provando de nuevo.
> 
> No dudo que sea una buena novdad pero quizás en otro tipo de distribuciones si tenga realmente sentido pero quizás en gentoo no tanto. ¿qué pensáis vosotros?
> 
> Lo que no se es que se ha de activar realmente 
> ...

 

si a eso me refería pero yo no sabía expresarlo tan bien. Yo siempre compilo con -j5 y niceness a 10 y no me se colapsa nunca le pc , también es cierto que tengo buen ordenador pero,  si uso esto mismo y además el cgroup pues algo tendrá que ir más lento obviamente para que la multitarea funciones mejor , a menos que no este muy muy optimizado esta nueva opción.  Quizás tenga sentido activarla en linux mas de sobremesa estilo ubuntu , mandriva, suse... para usuarios que no tocan demasiado el sistema, pero para gente que le gusta personalizar más su sistema pues quizás no tenga demasiado sentido.

De todas formas ahora uso el cgroup activado ya que en la pequeña demo que hice y explique, las diferencias con o sin el group no parecían diferentes. Ccuando salga e kernel 2.6.38 estable volveré hacer pruebas, no se si es mejor usar lo de time emerge paquete( desconocia el comando time) o lo que hice yo usando genlop -t paquete, para calcular la compilación.

Sigo sin saber porque hay dos opciones  diferentes que aparentemente son lo mismo: 

a) AUTOMATIC PROCESS GROUP SCHEDULING 

b)  CONTROL GROUP SUPPORT que contiene  GROUP CPU SCHEDULER ( esto es lo que ahora tengo activado)

a) activa la opcion b) por defecto, yo activo la opcion b) directamente sin a)  ,  ¿hay alguna diferencia?

saludos, adéu.

----------

